# AfterMarket Wiper Blades ?



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

As the 05 GTO wiper blades are $40 list each (selling for $20 each) has anyone been successful using AfterMarket Wiper Blades ?

I see PIAA has Super Silicone and Super Graphite and ANCO has the HydroClear and Bosch the Microedge which are all available in the 22" / 20" I need for replacements.

Thanks for any heads ups and/or suggestions on wiper replacements...


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Blade Runner*

I have only had my GTO for about a month so I have not had to change the wiper blades yet.

However, I use the Bosch wiper blades on my wife's Jeep Grand Cherokee and my Grand Prix GTP. They seem to stay very quiet and last about 6 months here in the Florida heat. I can usually find them for between $10 and $12 at most auto part stores.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

My GTO is onlya few months old, so I also have not had to change them. I used to use the Bosch Micro Edge on all of my cars, until I went to Pep Boys, and they were out of them. (Lately, they seem to be out of almost everything.) Anyway, I wound up getting ANCO's and have been using them on my cars ever since. Because ANCO makes most of the OEM wipers, They are an exact fit, with no adapters. Most importantly, they seem to do just as good a job, and last just as long.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm using PIAA Silicones now...will have to replace them soon.

I like 'em- they beat the crap out of the POS OEM rubber ones.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I'm using PIAA Silicones now...will have to replace them soon.
> 
> I like 'em- they beat the crap out of the POS OEM rubber ones.


Man , must be something that happens to the brain when you are a extreme commuter : 
I was also thinking the existing wipers were not right and PIAA was my first choice.

So , I ordered a pair of PIAA Super Sporza Silicone Wipers in 20/22 inches.
Thought about Carbon fiber finish but ricer came to mind so stayed Black.
They are the Super Silicones with spoilers for both sides :
http://www.piaa.com/WiperBlades/sporza.html

Will repost when they arrive and I install...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2005)

GM has a performance, allseason, and all season plus versions of there Originals. Normally around 8-11 per blade. I'll have to see what fits my Goat.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

aren't the silicone ones supposed to be good for life or something like that??


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

PhantomGTO said:


> aren't the silicone ones supposed to be good for life or something like that??


I only use the PIAA Super Silicones on my vehicles, going on over 30 months on my truck without replacement, and over 24 months on my wife's van without replacement. (Neither streak or smear)


----------



## Questor (Nov 27, 2004)

*GM Replacements*

I purchased a set of GM replacement wiper baldes & they are terrible. They don't sit on the car properly and they hop when in use. Recommend NOT purchasing the GM blades.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 10, 2005)

I just got my Aveo Wiper Blades from Tire Rack. About $30 each.

They are the same design as seen on newer cars such as the CAdillac STS, 
The new G6 and others.

No rain yet this week to try them out.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> So , I ordered a pair of PIAA Super Sporza Silicone Wipers in 20/22 inches.
> http://www.piaa.com/WiperBlades/sporza.html
> 
> Will repost when they arrive and I install...


Well they install very secure with the smaller clip (of 5) included with the wipers.
The Sporza Super Silicones have spoilers for both sides.
After spreading the packet (kinda like rain-x) and then wiping off and running dry for 5 minutes , I waited for rain. They work great with no streaks and/or noise. The height of the actual wiper assembly may be a liitle higher than stock from the drivers view but marginal if any. Included was a PIAA decal with date box to check(put on battery cover). Also some Japanese decal for spoilers , but left that one off. The Matching spoilers are more symmetrical from front and the actual blades : Super Silicones are Recommended.


----------

